# What's a snow white cricket with wings?!



## Archangel

Went to feed my G. pulchra and found a thing that looked like a snow white cricket with black dot eyes and long body length wings. I took it and another cricket out and flushed it. But what the hell was it and where did it come from?   My T. seems fine, but I'm a little freaked out. Any ideas out there? :? 

Thanks,

Allen


----------



## David_F

The cricket just molted.


----------



## maxwellxxv

crikets molt like t s. they are white..and there is an exoskelitone some where in tank.. it is normal...dont leave crickets in the enclosure for to long they stress the T..


----------



## xanadu1015

lol Got to see a moulted cricket for the first time huh?  I can understand your worry, but it won't hurt your T to feast on it. Next time, just pop it in and let them have at it.


Laura


----------



## Archangel

Cool, thanks for the info.  I knew you guys had the answers.  :worship:  It must have been hiding behind my T's hide. My T "Noxema" (Wesley Snipes character) doesn't eat on a regular basis. Sometimes Noxie eats like a fiend and other times not at all. I wish It would hurry up and molt so I can tell the sex and so it will start feasting again. :wall: 

Thanks,

Allen


----------



## xanadu1015

Unfortunately T's moult on their own schedule. Its hard being patient isn't it?


Laura


----------



## ShaunHolder

hjlantern said:
			
		

> Went to feed my G. pulchra and found a thing that looked like a snow white cricket with black dot eyes and long body length wings. I took it and another cricket out and flushed it. But what the hell was it and where did it come from?   My T. seems fine, but I'm a little freaked out. Any ideas out there? :?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Allen


Heh, the cricket just spent the last hour or so putting every ounce of energy it had shedding it's exosekelton, only to be flushed down the toilet.    I usually reward them by chucking them in with a hungry T. 

Soft 'n Chewy.  :drool:


----------



## Archangel

xanadu1015 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately T's moult on their own schedule. Its hard being patient isn't it?
> 
> 
> Laura


I have never been the patient type.   I'm an "instant" person. I believe life should be like a remote control. If you want it to happen just press "select" and you're there.  



			
				ShaunHolder said:
			
		

> Heh, the cricket just spent the last hour or so putting every ounce of energy it had shedding it's exosekelton, only to be flushed down the toilet.  I usually reward them by chucking them in with a hungry T.
> 
> Soft 'n Chewy.


LOLO. Kind of like having a nice New York cheese cake I guess.


----------



## T-kid's mom

xanadu1015 said:
			
		

> lol Got to see a moulted cricket for the first time huh?  I can understand your worry, but it won't hurt your T to feast on it. Next time, just pop it in and let them have at it.
> 
> Laura


Not only will it not hurt your T, we've found that they seem to take these as a special treat.  Even a finicky T will usually pounce on a white cricket!

Susan


----------



## Mad Hatter

The first time I saw a white (freshly molted cricket) it really made the hairs on the back of my neck stand up. I had only four crickets left in the container and when I checked back later, I found three normal crickets, one dead cricket (the shed exuvia), and one very very white ghostly looking cricket. I was beyond being freaked out...


----------



## 8SEXYLEGS

Yeah, molted crickets look kind of freaky, like ghost crickets or albino crcikets. I didn't know that T's perferred freshly molted ones over the others. I guess the like their food fresh!


----------



## Joe1968

Yeah I saw a few of those molted crix before, sometimes I'll wait for them to harden up and then feed them to my Ts.....so they can be CRUNCHY!!!


----------



## metzgerzoo

hjlantern said:
			
		

> I have never been the patient type.   I'm an "instant" person. I believe life should be like a remote control. If you want it to happen just press "select" and you're there.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLO. Kind of like having a nice New York cheese cake I guess.


Man, I'm never going to be able to eat cheese cake the same again!  
It can be kind of freaky seeing them for the first time.  The first time I saw one I thought it was sick and tossed it! :8o


----------



## BlkCat

The 1st time I saw a white cricket was when i had opened a box from reptilefood.com. I was like "WOW!!! I got a special cricket in here. He is an albino! Neat... I wanna keep him."  Yep I sure felt stupid when my b/f told me that there was nothing special about him. He had just moulted. :8o


----------



## Joe1968

Ahh found a pic for ya.


----------



## xanadu1015

It is kind of like a special treat for your T's....not so great for the crickets    lol



Laura


----------

